# Copeful Sighting



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to Copeful. Do you think he all of a sudden made a miraculous recovery?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

he got banned and said when he recovered he was going to come back and mess our minds up with some extreme philosophical shite :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

That's funny. :roll: I hope he doesn't come back using a different sign in name.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

If he does ill beat him down


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

AntiSocial said:


> If he does ill beat him down


I'll kick his ass


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry, you will do WHAT to his arse, do you know something about these computers that I don't, I mean what the hell!
Tell me, tell me now, how my friend can you possibly kick ones arse online, you really have pecked my curiosity, truly amazing stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Pollyanna is Copeful :shock: :lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

WHAT, ME,Copeful, have you lost your mind young man?

However I'm sure he really is a nice guy :|

Besides, if I was copeful I would probably be suggesting you go and play a game of swallow the stuff under the sink or something along those lines.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

stop trying to act like Polly! I know it's you Copeful! 

:lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

pwned! 1080 style! Ladies and gents... see how subject Polly shows a great increase of defence? That's cos me's bothered him :mrgreen:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dont make me fly over there Darren :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Bring it mofo! :twisted: (I'll make you an English cuppa tea old pal) lol


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

That sounds lovely


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Careful the king perv will spike your tea with something and then who knows what..he might actually get a lay...dont punch me .....running :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

You seem to be putting quite a lot of effert into writing nonsense about me "lover".. I understand you're jealous... although I've no time for this. :mrgreen:

"Bring it" :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Cant you take a joke?...god...Bring it? I dont think so,I dont wanna come anywhere near you,stop refering to me as lover...if I did come anywhere near you I,d probably be arrested for smacking you....just

F*ck off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

PMSL.... LOL... Me thinks you're the one who can not take a joke! LOL

You're all too easy... You told me not to take bait... seems you need to tell yourself the same... lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Its not about taking a joke with you Darren youre just annoying and sleezy and sexually harassing and cocky...Maybe I should just put you back on my foe list...you say youre joking but youre not Darren,you intentionally try and hurt people,wind them up......when i do it I am joking thats the differance..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent idea... please go right ahead and put me on your foe list.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont really have a foe list :lol: ...im not that mean........you just caught me having a moment,the thing is you loved that I was pissed off...friends dont do that.So yeah its best if we ignore eachother I think.

Take care
Spirit.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> PMSL.... LOL... Me thinks you're the one who can not take a joke! LOL
> 
> You're all too easy... You told me not to take bait... seems you need to tell yourself the same... lol.


Doesn't laugh out loud, just smirks and thinks OMFG :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

dont worry ,feel free- laugh out loud...I laugh at myself often enough...and yeah ignore me,im used to it for f*cks sake.
Maybe Ill just save everybody the trouble of ignoring me.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

I see where you're coming from... although the mayor point is... I'm laughing with you, not at you... although it's easy to see why you'd think differently... because it truly does look like i'm trying to upset you. I like to be hammered down... to where I have to lay my cards down and agree with the person that i'm a dick, so I can change... although old habits die hard. If anything Spirit... this is just like the little boy in the playground trying to get a girl's attention by being mean to her, she's confused as to why he's being a prick... but it's the only way he feels comfortable talkin to her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> If anything Spirit... this is just like the little boy in the playground trying to get a girl's attention by being mean to her, she's confused as to why he's being a prick... but it's the only way he feels comfortable talkin to her.


ALL men are pricks,that is my new found rationatily and the only possible conclusion I can muster from this life,maybe its just all people and no this isnt black and white thinking,just my experience so far.Sod the lot of you.Yes shes VERY confused and hurt but thats nothing to do with you.

Maybe I want you to laugh at me,maybe I kind of want you to be pricks to me-its very sobering,maybe it will make me feel better and more sane when delusional moments hit me where I actually think people give a shit or can be nice human beings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

*Sigh*


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Sighs with you....  Im just a bit over sensitive today...I see your point Darren,but why do you feel uncomfortable talking to me? Im starting to think all I do is offend people or im not puting myself across on here how I really am...It hurts me to think I am offending,scareing,disrespecting peoples bounderies or being pushy when im not really like that...its just easy to get carried away on the net and easy to be misunderstood.I hate hurting people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not in your league... I don't understand what you're talking about... so I have to bring you down to my level by pissing you off. This wouldn't be an issue if we used mics because I would be able to understand you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

What league? im not in any leagues Darren...havnt you noticed that?.If I was I would get kicked out...lol :roll: . Just be yourself...im as good or bad as the next person.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Spirit said:


> dont worry ,feel free- laugh out loud...I laugh at myself often enough...and yeah ignore me,im used to it for f*cks sake.
> Maybe Ill just save everybody the trouble of ignoring me.....


Don't mean to be self indulgent but are you talking to me Spirit? or Darren, or both :?

I enjoy reading your post's, I didnt mean to ignore you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh dont worry,I was just being Neurotic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Cambridge Dictionarie is overl loaded in my history!!! :evil: (I'm dyslexic!)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Oh dont worry,I was just being Neurotic.


No probs, I did get a laugh out of what you posted though  Do you really think Darren would spike my tea? :shock:

@ Darren
If you mention you are dyslexic one more time am going to scream that loud you will hear it over there!
Bet your scared now  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm dyslexic mofo!

scream my name baby!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Dyslexic people are very intellegent people who just cant formulate it...hence many are artistic to express themselves ,so in a sence when you look at it that way ,its a gift,youre a great artist Darren.
I can see why you go on about it alot ,it must be so frustrating.  
Im not dyslexic and years ago on this forum I used to get the p taken outa me all the time for my spelling.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was only joking, god *Storms out of the room* :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay you tell em Spirit! :mrgreen: give im a right hooker! lol. HEY! I can formulate! *makes a magical potion* wOOt! =D

Yeah I'm gonna draw polly a dog turd to express what I tink of him! :mrgreen:

It used to upset me... but I've acctepcteerfgrg blah! it now! lol



Spirit said:


> Dyslexic people are very intellegent people who just cant formulate it...hence many are artistic to express themselves ,so in a sence when you look at it that way ,its a gift,youre a great artist Darren.
> I can see why you go on about it alot ,it must be so frustrating.
> Im not dyslexic and years ago on this forum I used to get the p taken outa me all the time for my spelling.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL, I look forward to seeing your representation of me Darren. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

http://amadeo.blog.com/repository/867425/2460788.jpg

:mrgreen:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:| I don't want to know do I?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

:lol: noooooooooo :arrow:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

You cheated, you said you were going to draw it!
But it's a lovely color


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I know... I admit... I cheated  lol. But tis till kewlies ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha this is a funny thread, I want in in it :!: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> haha this is a funny thread, I want in in it :!: :mrgreen:


WELL!, I'm glad you find it amusing, I on the other hand have just been associated with dog shit! ( Mind you, it is a very nice color  But it's dog shit! Gold dog shit! :shock: 
Wheres my drawing damm it!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> If anything Spirit... this is just like the little boy in the playground trying to get a girl's attention by being mean to her, she's confused as to why he's being a prick... but it's the only way he feels comfortable talkin to her.


Youre just trying to get me behind the bike sheds arent you? fess up 

This thread is random.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I was in the loft last night on the exsice bike for 1.30 hours... while playing the Sims (Gawd... looked down on me timer and it said 10mins, then looked down again and it said 50mins! hah! Sims is a kewl game ya!) so my hands and arms are tired :roll: :mrgreen:



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > haha this is a funny thread, I want in in it :!: :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

ya... the sunner side of the sheds so we can make daisy chains :mrgreen:



Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > If anything Spirit... this is just like the little boy in the playground trying to get a girl's attention by being mean to her, she's confused as to why he's being a prick... but it's the only way he feels comfortable talkin to her.
> ...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey polly i am an artist, send me a photo and i will draw you, no joke.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> hey polly i am an artist, send me a photo and i will draw you, no joke.


Thank you, that's very thoughtful of you.
However I have made it a point to remain anonymous, but thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Send him a photo of your nipple!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

If you could show us an interpretation of yourself pollyanna,you know like a picture or anything really what would it be?...


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Spirit said:


> If you could show us an interpretation of yourself pollyanna,you know like a picture or anything really what would it be?...


LOL, I pasted a photo of myself on one of those celebrity lookalike sites and this is what I was presented with. :shock:










*NOT ONE MALE APPEARED! :roll: *


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm going to try again! :|


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Meow... if you look anything close to that... get a sex change and we'll talk :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Meow... if you look anything close to that... get a sex change and we'll talk :wink: :mrgreen:


I tried again with a different photo and got the same result :roll: 
I'm going to do you Darren, your picture that is :mrgreen:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

It wouldn't work, the only picture I could find of you was with your new specs and your face is turning away from the camera.
Post a mug shot of yourself and we will see who you look like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Okies I will do (lol though you meant somthing else by "do you" lol)


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks a bit like me......a bit ...a small incy weeny tiny bit lol cept my hairs darker and Her cheek bones are better! sulks.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Meow... if you look anything close to that... get a sex change and we'll talk :wink: :mrgreen:


but im not getting sex a change ..  .


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

No need :mrgreen: you already got all the part me's interested in 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh ,theyre not there for your benefit....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

polly pm me a photo and ill draw you for realllllll!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I did one of those celebrity look a like thingys that pollyanna did,it wouldnt let me post the collage so i had to find new bloomin pictures.....I got these ladies as my look a likes....lol shame theyre all slappers.though kim cattroll is a fox ,Im not as lovley as these ladies though,no way..I can see a very slight resemblence to kim cattroll and yasmine bleeth in the eyes and maybe lips but thats all.........i wonder how they come up with this shit...I decided to leave annie lenox out!  :shock: i look nothing like annie lenox! :lol: have only included the higer percentages.

Kim cattroll 52 percent









Yasmine Bleeth 62 percent.









Adriana lima 58 percent









Errrmmmsss I dont think so...but i wish...........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Erm,,....post a pic of your own. Why not, I did?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

adriana lima? DAMN!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Yah... Me's postin a new em tomoz :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Erm,,....post a pic of your own. Why not, I did?


Im not you Kenny and im a bit shy.I did it for fun,im not as gorgious as those "ladies".Anyways im gonna post a pic of me this week..this was just for fun and curiousity to see what came up.

Who is andriana Lima anyway?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Erm,,....post a pic of your own. Why not, I did?
> ...


shes like the hottest fuckin model on the face of the earth!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohhh :? well now i am even more scared of posting my pic,im not the hottest woman on the planet lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

send me a PM! I'm curious now. I'm not one to judge esp with DP so don't be shy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

No lol,Im not sending my picture to random men,why would i do that?...Im gonna post my pic ,its just god noone looks like a celebrity do they...retouched,unnatural,impossibly gorgious.....I look like me ,not them.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow wow wow random men? Is that all I am to you Spirit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

what do ya wanna be to me?  ......of course not Kenny,your a friend,but ive never met you ,spoken to you as in chatted except through here ...so me sending any men on here a picture to me would seem random and inapropriate,i dunno im in a funny mood,theres only one man on here i would send my pic to apart from the other one whos already got it lol.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok i wana know who has it and who is the one you would send it to. lol guessing it's not me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yeah ive already decided to post my pic this week,some point.I just didnt want anyone thinking I looked like those woman lol.That was just a bit of fun.like I said one of my look a likes was Annie lennox  :lol: ...now does andriana lima whatever her name is look like annie lennox...i dont think so....neither do I ...Oh ok ive nothing to hide kenny ,unconfortably numb craig has it,because ive been talking to him a while now ,hes an internet freind.And ill twist his balls if he gives you it coza its a bad photo.And another friend on here i would give it to ,coz he showed me his though im not sure why he doesnt just put his pic up coz he has nothing to worry about...im sure theres plenty of peeps on here to scared to post their photo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Remember those photos of them women have been photoshopped Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Here Spirit:






have a look at the other vids too =).


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes i know I said that several posts before already



Spirit said:


> ,its just god noone looks like a celebrity do they...retouched,unnatural,impossibly gorgious.....I look like me ,not them.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I would like to be re-touched  
Anyone? sounds kinda quite all of a sudden
Hey, where has everyone gone 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Oupies... sorry I only take in about a tenth of your posts =D



Spirit said:


> Yes i know I said that several posts before already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Im not sure if I want to post my picture now anyway...what with serial killers visiting the forum.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Well just pm it to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

No,you also have strange fetishes...for all I know it may have been you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Huh? Strange fetishes? *licks his own toe*... OHHHH MY GOD!!  PMSL... gawd.u.so.funny.

What festishes do I have then? :|

Right so some dick has been sendin you abuse etc and you're saying it could be me. Well you're more then welcome to ask Rev or any of the mods here to give you my ISP number to check it out.

You lose 10.000 bonus points.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

You're bang out of order.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You're bang out of order.


Not really, after all it was you that brought cock fingering to my attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh dont play all Innocent Darren, you remember, the PM!
It was quite an eye opener, remember you were instructing me on how to "POWER WANK" at the time as I recall.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Oh dont play all Innocent Darren, you remember, the PM!
> It was quite an eye opener, remember you were instructing me on how to "POWER WANK" at the time as I recall.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

You clown! :evil: Fight fire with fire! = Remember that kinky vid you sent me?!? It's goin right on youtube with your name on it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You're bang out of order.


Oh really? yes and youre the fucking saint of jerusalum I suppose...youre allways being out of order and inapropriate...I DEAL WITH IT,try it sometime......If im wrong then yes im out of order and I apologise,but im realistic and responsible not stupid this is the internet...its full of weirdos perverts,,murderers,hit men..gangsters...rapists......For all you know I could be a female assasin.. 8) .....I also have trust issues,so perhaps yes I am over paranoid sometimes and came from that place..but one day it may damb well save my life...........as my doctior said see it as a gift...when i had to tell him what was causeing my low white blood cell count because he didnt have a friggin clue..i knew because I was being a "hypercondriact" who turened out to be right......


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

*Puts white flag up*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Places one finger on each side of darrens mouth and lifts up the corners... :mrgreen: ..chillax


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

*Takes one of your index fingers and sucks on it slowly up and down* :mrgreen:

Hey i'm only a perv on here so that's fine cos me's no perv offline so it's totally normal. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I was just remarking "in general" I never said anything about you being a perv untill you brought it up,if you have an issue with you being a perv then thats why you took so much offence to my post when I wasnt implying any offensiveness in my intentions.We know youre generally just mucking about when you act like a pervert on here,so relax.

Metta
Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I mis-read what you were saying (stfu Claire) so we're cool now *sucks your other finger*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Whats (stfu Claire). :?: ...........no you didnt mis read..dont discredit yourself so much ..you just took it to seriously.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Claire from Facebook... she keeps saying that people from here need to "re-read" her posts... lol.

Oh and STFU is "shut the fuk up" in short text


----------

